# Thermostat



## chokko (Apr 2, 2007)

Im struggling to take of the thermostat housing i have taken of the 3 bolts and still can not get it off


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

chokko said:


> Im struggling to take of the thermostat housing i have taken of the 3 bolts and still can not get it off


There are 4 bolts in the housing.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

VG and VE are 4bolt?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> VG and VE are 4bolt?


No..the ve only has 3 bolts.

I guess i should have asked him which one he had first.:loser:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> No..the ve only has 3 bolts.
> 
> I guess i should have asked him which one he had first.:loser:


prolly. anyhow it probably just needs a whack with a rubber mallet


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> prolly. anyhow it probably just needs a whack with a rubber mallet


Well, according to some of his past posts, it seems he has a ve..

but yeah, a light whack with a mallet will take care of it.


----------

